# Advice for pond and Koi



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi guys, 
A friend of mine just bought a house, with a pond + koi in the backyard, and he has no idea where to start.

Does anybody know of a good forum for Koi hobbyists, and a good pond store in the GTA (Mississauga) preferred. 

Thanks
JD


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sids on ninth line is probably a good place to start

I believe its #6000 ninth line.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

df001 said:


> Sids on ninth line is probably a good place to start
> 
> I believe its #6000 ninth line.


nice. Thanks . I will let him know


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

I've built a Koi pond myself. 

I can say that I have a fairly good understanding of how ponds work.

So if he needs any help, let me know. I'll be more than happy to help.

Vinoy


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've built a Koi pond myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer Vinoy. I will let him know.


----------

